

The country club revolt (aka Operation Chokehold) - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/The-Man-sticks-it-to-The-Man-or-the-Country-club-Revolt-or-Whiteys-Revenge.aspx

======
jfager
I don't get how an iPhone can be considered solely a rich person's toy. I'm
not claiming to be hard up, but I live a pretty frugal lifestyle, and I
consider it a completely reasonable expense. It's my phone, it's my map, it's
my address book, it's my calendar, it's my handheld gaming device, it's my
alarm clock, it's my reading device, etc. ad nauseam. It, my laptop, my
apartment, my utility bills, clothes, and food are basically my only expenses.
From that list, clothes are the only thing I'll spend less money on, and
nothing will spend more time within arms reach.

When I bitch about AT&T's service, it's because they told me they would give
me something for my money, and they aren't following through. How that gets
conflated as privileged rich white-person whining is beyond me.

------
s3graham
To quote my second favourite Winnipeg band:

"And yes, I recognize the irony that the very system I oppose affords me the
luxury of biting the hand that feeds. But that’s exactly why priviledged fucks
like me should feel obliged to whine and kick and scream- until everyone has
everything they need."

